# HGH Benefits in Bodybuilding for Muscle Building



## shane90 (Jul 15, 2009)

Today health and fitness minded people are discovering the benefits of increasing their levels of Human Growth Hormone. Studies at the University of New Mexico indicated that young adults, already in good shape, gained an average of three pounds of muscle and lost 1.5% of their body fat in six weeks. Their overall ratio of muscle to fat improved by 25% on average.


----------

